# .
.   , ,       ,       ,      /     ,   ,     , ..       .        .  ?   ?

----------


## .

,        ,      ,         .            .

----------

, ,  ,     .      ,    ...

----------


## igyo

,        .     ,       .    ,            .

:    ,      :Smilie:

----------

:Frown:  
  ,   .      / 7200   . 600    ,        2000    ...   :Frown:

----------

**,    (  )      



> 


 ,    .   ,       .

----------

> **,    (  )


     ? 
 ,   ,   ,    ,        ,   ,     "",     / .

----------


## ˸

> ?

----------

> 


 ?  ,     .  ,       ?

----------


## ˸

> ,     .


  ,

----------

> ,


     ,   ?    ,    , ,  .    ,   ,   ,     ,  /,      ?       ,   ,    ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


         ?     ?   ....
    ? ,              ,, (      )

----------

> ?     ?   ....


     ,   ? 



> ?


  :Smilie:     ,      ,    . 


> ,              ,, (      )


,   ,  . 

  ?   / ,     ,    ,   .      ,  ...

----------


## ˸

> ?


  3.    -      ,   2  ,               ,    :

1)   ()           ()  .          *    ,    * ;

----------

,   ,           5    ...   :Wow:

----------


## ˸

- ...
  ,     ?

----------

> - ...


    ?    ,        "" ,   ,  ...             ? 



> ,     ?


 ,        "  "   ,   ,        , ..      .       /  ,       -.

----------

> :
>      ?


   ,    -      ,  .

----------


## Fjedor

> ,        .     ,       .


  ,     ,     ,  1% !

----------


## .

> ,     ,     ,  1% !


   .  ,       :Wink:

----------


## ˸

> ,


  :yes:   -   ,

----------


## Fjedor

/   .       ( )  ,       ,     1% ,           .    .

----------


## .

*Fjedor*,    ,     .  ,    ,      /  -    . 



> -   ,


    .   ,     (  )  -           .  ,   -   .    .        .

----------


## Fjedor

> ,    ,      /  -    .


 :    ,   ,    ().

----------


## .

> :    ,   ,    ().


     ,      ?
      ? 



> ,     ,     ,  1% !

----------


## SergeiP

> ,    ,      /  -    .


     - 1 ()     .  -  .

,       (     / ,    " ") -       :Smilie:

----------


## 63

> ,     ,     ,  1% !


         ,       .      .        -  .

----------

> .   , ,       ,       ,      /     ,   ,     , ..       .        .  ?   ?


  .  ,      . -     (    ). ..      .    ,   , .   -.   .
     ,   .  .      ..   -  ,                       ,  .            , -      ,      .  15           .()

----------

, .      ..        ,    /      .,    3               ,  -  .

----------

> .


        ?      ,  ,  ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

-

----------

,   . /      ,            .     ,     ?     ""?        ?      "    "

----------

?

----------

500-600 .. 4    25%

----------


## .

**,          ?

    .

----------

> **,          ?
> 
>     .


               10%     6%   4%

----------


## .

..         ? 
    ?        . 
  ,

----------

> ..         ? 
>     ?        . 
>   ,


 ,           ,       ,              10%

----------

> ,           ,       ,              10%

----------


## .

> ,              10%


        .

----------

> .


..    . /   500 000 ..                         ?      ,  6%

----------

,           6%              ,      )

----------


## .

> ?      ,  6%


.        
  .        :Smilie:

----------

> .        
>   .


    ,    )    )

----------

,        :   5%  ,      1%  ?

----------


## .



----------


## bykkka

, ,   :      /?      .
        /,        . (  ),    .

----------


## .

> /?      .


.

----------


## bykkka

:Smilie:

----------


## Valmona

!    ,   ,   ,             ,       ,    ,    ,  ,           /,          ,    ?   -  /   ?         ,          ?     ,   .

----------


## .

> ,    ?


.     . 
    ,

----------


## Valmona

> .     . 
>     ,


, !     ,   ,         /   ,    ,     - ,   )

         ,      ? ( ,   ,           ).       ,         .?           ?

----------


## .

> ,         .?


   .   7          .    .      ,      .     :Wink: 
        -,       ,

----------


## Elias

,     .   ,      .  -   .     ,    ,  6%  ( 13% ).      -       Visa Classic,   ,    ,     .    100%  ,  ,  ,     .     .   ?     800          .

, !

----------


## .

,   .         ,    .       ?         :Smilie:

----------


## Eliaskuz

.     .  , ,  -     . 

    -:    ?     ,    .         ?           -  (      "")   (            . ),     ?)

----------


## .

> -:    ?


 ?        .              .       ?  :Smilie:  

   ,           ,

----------


## Eliaskuz

> ?        .              .       ?
> 
>    ,           ,


,   .

----------

,    / .   ,       ,        .   ???       ,    ?????

----------


## Storn

,

----------

> ,


 ????       /  ,       ,    .    ,             ,   .

----------


## Andyko

**,  ,       
)    
)

----------

,    ,        . ,           . 
       -09-1   ,    ? 
1. ,        . 7    ,      ,      ? ))) 
2.      ,            ?          ...

-   ?

----------


## .

> -09-1   ,    ?


 .                 .    ,       - 





> -   ?


  :Smilie:

----------

> .                 .    ,       -


 !
 ,    ,    ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


 !
,   ,                . ,    ,  ,        ,  ,       ,       .        3 .        ,       ,    .   -. 
       -  ,     ,         ))).

     :
    -09-1 ,    ,   ,      ?         -09-1,           ,       5000 .

P.S.     ,      ...

----------


## .

> .        3 .


 ,   .




> -09-1 ,    ,   ,      ?


     .     ,    ,     -

----------


## Demin

> ,       .        3 .


 .     40802.

----------


## runalsh

.
    ( ,  )    .   .       13%  .    ( ,  )          .     -   ,   -   ,  , --.
  .   ,   .
 .     .    ,     :yes:

----------


## runalsh

-      /c   24.   .

              ,  /c ,   ,  .

----------


## Larky

> 


 ,  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## runalsh

> ,  ?


  ,  ?  :Big Grin: 
   2012   )

----------


## LARNAKA

!

 ,   ,                  (  )  ?

----------


## .

.
  ,        .             .

----------

> .
>   ,        .             .


        ? (  )   ?

----------

